# Replace/upgrade VHF antenna



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Upgraded my radio to a Horizon Explorer DSC radio last year replacing my $60 2003 radio. Thought it would be a good idea to replace the cable and antenna. We fish off of Cleveland so are often in deep water chasing eyes and steel...so a good bit out. 

So yes an 8ft, beyond that any brand or model recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Wanting to sell that old radio?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Shakespeare 5225 xt. Antenna is the heart of your radio.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Shakespeare 5225 xt. Antenna is the heart of your radio.


X2 on the 5225xt. its got all kinds of good reviews. it can be had off ebay for around 110.00. I went a step further and got the 5399 9'6" 2 piece antenna for my boat and I couldn't be happier. it runs around 205.00 on ebay. I did leave it up once and hit a bridge and busted the tip section. but it only cost me 18.00 to replace the tip section. I've had several guys swear by the 5225xt and never heard the 1st complaint. it'll make you a great antenna.

I have just a cheap radio and had a cheap antenna. it did work but just not as good as I would have liked. I kept reading just how important the antenna is. so I did some more research and found it to be true. so I upgraded the antenna and planned to upgrade the radio a little later. I was so happy with the new antenna I didn't upgrade the radio. but now with the new radios being gps ready I plan on getting a new one this spring. good luck and good boating with your new radio and antenna.
sherman


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Digital brand antenna. Google it


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Wanting to sell that old radio?


Sorry EyeCatchEm, holding onto it as back up.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input folks.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> X2 on the 5225xt. its got all kinds of good reviews. it can be had off ebay for around 110.00. I went a step further and got the 5399 9'6" 2 piece antenna for my boat and I couldn't be happier. it runs around 205.00 on ebay. I did leave it up once and hit a bridge and busted the tip section. but it only cost me 18.00 to replace the tip section. I've had several guys swear by the 5225xt and never heard the 1st complaint. it'll make you a great antenna.
> 
> I have just a cheap radio and had a cheap antenna. it did work but just not as good as I would have liked. I kept reading just how important the antenna is. so I did some more research and found it to be true. so I upgraded the antenna and planned to upgrade the radio a little later. I was so happy with the new antenna I didn't upgrade the radio. but now with the new radios being gps ready I plan on getting a new one this spring. good luck and good boating with your new radio and antenna.
> sherman


Yes, my Explorer has the GPS. One of the display options is a course up compass. Pretty dang handy.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Whoops, for clarity, my radio is a
*Standard Horizon GX1700W Standard Explorer GPS VHF Marine Radio*


----------

